# How Do You Keep your Malt so white/ includ tear stain



## Circe's Mommy (Jul 8, 2006)

I am seeing so many gorgeous white Malts on this board and most do not have tear stains, are you altering the photos with photo shop or some magic product?????? Are there such thing as Malts that are tear stain free?? If so could you pass along your breeders contact info????? I have tear stains with Circe and have been fighting to get rid of them. I have tried Eye Envy, Tylan, and many others. I have almost resorted to bleach but too chicken to do it for fear of hurting Circe's eyes. What about the coat, I see some awsome white coats that are so white and have a sheen to them, what are you using for the coat??? By the way this board has some Beautiful Maltese on here!!!

Thanks a Bunch!!


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Aww your Circe is beautiful too!! I just love her little pigtails! Chris Christensen makes great grooming products--I found out about them on here and am hooked! Their White on White shampoo makes them sooo white. Check them out: Chris Christensen. 
Also, I'm so glad you haven't used the bleach on her, it isn't a good idea especially around her eyes. If Tylan hasn't worked, is she teething? Maybe she has a food allergy, a blocked tear duct, an inward growing eyelash? I don't know, just throwing some stuff out there. There's a lot of information about tear staining, products for it, ect.. on here--you might do a search for it. There's also good information about foods, ingredients, allergies, ect... I think the first thing you might do if she's not teething is look at the ingredients in the food. Any beet pulp, dyes, that could be contributing to the stains? Also, is there corn, soy, wheat in the food that might be causing her some trouble? Also, make sure you're giving her filtered water and using ceramic or stainless steel bowls--that's supposed to help. Just some suggestions, good luck!


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

Oh, I think your furbaby is gorgeous!! I think it is hit or miss with the staining. Pacino's eyes never stain except once about a month or two ago when I changed his food. Put him back on the regular food he was used to and he is fine now.



His eyes do water but he just doens't stain. If you look at his siggy his eyes are clean except for the ones where he is in the blue polo shirt...that was when I changed his food...He is fine now.



Marie & Pacino


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I think most Malts do have some degree of tearstaining when teething.I know my Boo did,but it wasn't too awful bad.I cleaned his face regular & used stainless steel bowls,bottled water & did my best to keep the area dry.I tried a lot of the tearstain remover without much success.When Boo turned 1 yr. old my vet treated him with an antibiotic & the tearstaining cleared right up.I'm glad you didn't use bleach,it could cause some serious problems.Her staining should improve after the teething is over.


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

Yikes, bleach? Mine do have the problem of tearstain but with daily cleaning and I can keep on top of it. I wash their face every day with no rinse shampoo from petsilk followed by the leave0in condintioner by petsilk. They drinl filtered water out of stainless bowls and eat innovo evo dry kibble. I mop the floors once a week and vaccum twice a week including their beds and toys. I think that dust adds to tearing. They are tearing less at 7 1/2 months than they were at four months because they are done cutting teeth. I have not used any of the antibotic powders or food additives. 

Aimee

*Lily*[attachment=9333:attachment]

*Bentley*[attachment=9334:attachment]


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Aimee -- do you hire out?? Dusting, vacuuming, mopping -- by comparison poor Noelle is living a ghetto life!


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

Hello! I wanted to share with you that we need to know the age of your baby. By the way, she's a beauty! I can share with you that when my Frosty was approx. 1 year old (after teething) she was having a terrible time with teething. I first took her to the vet to check for the inward growing lashes that I learned about on here. After making sure there were no medical reasons for her staining, I (more than Frosty) was still bothered by her staining. So I looked around for products that I thought might help. I came across a websit for a product called Angels Glow. It is a powder that you mix with food or whatever you see fit. You give it over an extended period of time, but you lower the dosage over that time. It worked well for us. Then some others found a product called Angels Eyes (I think is the name). It is supposed to be the same product without some of the additives. Good luck with your little one. Just remember, some malts are more prone to staining more than others. And as long as you have ruled out medical issues, it bothers you more so than your baby. BTW, how do you pronounce your baby's name?


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

Confession: Most of the pictures that are in my siggy were taken on grooming days, I don't even have photo editing software, we're lucky I've figured out the digital camera at all









Ok, now that I'm exposed....I do find that keeping the hair by the eyes dry helps. I don't use waterless shampoo or anything, i just take a q-tip when Bella is falling asleep at night and lightly brush the hair by the corners of her eyes with it. I give her bottled water too, but that's mostly because our water here isn't that great, and only partly because of tearstain issues. Bella's was much worse when she was teething, she's four now and the problem is really minor. Good luck! Personally, I'm afraid of the tear stain products out there.

Oh, and about the coat..Bella's hair is by no means perfectly white. She has what I call "blonde highlights" behind the ears. I'm thrilled that she does, if they were all perfect, then the breeders would keep them and we wouldn't have our babies at home with us


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

Bella has no tear stains and never has.







That has been fabulous for me (and her). Krista has some tear stains just across her bridge where some extra tears seems to congregate. The little bit of pinkness cleans up reasonably easily. I just make sure to keep her face clean with *daily* shampooing of just that area... so bacteria doesn't get a jump on things and I try to keep the hair out of the eyes. I do think genetics plays a major factor if a dog has staining. I could be wrong but it is my feeling that Krista pulled the staining from her Dam's lines.

No my pictures are not doctored with photoshop







I can't even figure out how to take digitals and get them on here much less anything fancy.







Thank goodness my son helped me get the ones downloaded that are here at S.M.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

massimo does have very little tearstaining. but, i have to admit....almost all his pictures are taken on grooming day as well. i keep the hair on the inside of his eyes trimmed up and i use a product called "soothing *collyrium* for fresh eyes" that i get at walmart. it keeps the area nice and clean for me.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I usually don't have much problem with Matilda. I use to use a whitener on her hair but don't anymore, it dryed her hair out. Matilda is very active and plays all day long, she has a friend who is a year old, Sophie is a carin terrier and they play and sometimes get a little rough, it's during those stressful times that I notice that Matilda has some tearing and staining, so I use angel eyes on Matilda, but I only use 1/8 teas. and only for a week or so. Angel eyes have been a life saver.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Nemo has little eye staining too, but when he had his ear infection(which I did not know he had) I did notice stains, so I took him to get his ears cleaned and they told me he had an ear infection. So that is why he may have been staining a little. teething also plays a big role and I believe food does to.

Andrea~


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

Kim, I don't hire out to Greenville now but I would have years ago when I lived there. Hee hee hee. My husband and I are both from that area. PM me if you want to catch up on the area.
Aimee


----------



## Circe's Mommy (Jul 8, 2006)

Gosh, lots of information, someone had asked how to pronounce Circe' (Sircie, rhyming with Mercy). Anyway, I use ceramic bowls, I wash Circe's face daily, she eats Chicken Soup for the Soul puppy food, no beet stuff in it. I have used Angel's Glow (Tylan) and Eye Envy with no luck. I put her back on the Tylan 1/8 tsp. hoping for a change. I give her bottled H2o, The products I use are Crown Royal Biovite dog shampoo, Paul Mitchel no tears shampoo for the head and face, K-Pak Hair Reconstructor human conditioner (this stuff ROCKS!), I can see I need to add a few more products to my list, thanks for all of the wonderful information. Your Malts are Beautiful!


----------



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

> Aimee -- do you hire out?? Dusting, vacuuming, mopping -- by comparison poor Noelle is living a ghetto life!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

ok this is just for you, Sparkey will kill me







here is couple of pictures that I will post here so you can see that there is hope. I swear I didn't do nothing except for trying and trying different things but I did try Angle Eyes just for maybe a week or less on and off only 1/8 tea spoon but it made him very sick and didn't work but after couple of week when I stopped the stains just disappeared over night. just gone like that. maybe it was the Angle eyes but I don't think so I think it is the age . I wait until about one and half years old and if still has tear stain then use angel eye. In fact I would be very interested to know if anyone here has a Maltese older than 2 years with tear stains. maybe we should do a poll.
The vet wanted to do surgery on his eyes I said Noooooooooooooooo. at least wait couple of years.

here he is at 8 months old









and here he is now loving his Roo. he was this white at one and half years old. he is now 22 months old










ok I just throw this one in too







. I like it when he smiles ( this is after his bath just last week)


----------



## Circe's Mommy (Jul 8, 2006)

Great pictures of Sparkey!!! Thank you!! Circe has the staining like your first photo. I do have to say it is a little better and for no change or reason. Your Malt is an absolute gorgeous white all over, I love it, gives me much hope and something to look forward to! I can say this next time I get a Maltese I will purchase one that genetically does not have tear stains in the lineage or physically. It is work to care for the long coat let alone the tear stains, makes me feel like I am not a good mom!


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

When we bought Zoe at 6 months she had bad eye stain. I had her tear ducts flushed the same time she was neutered and she has had little to no problem since then. We bought Bella at one year of age and she also had bad eye stain. We have had her since January and her eye stain has gotten much better but I will probably have her tear ducts flushed when she goes in to have her teeth cleaned in February. I do give them both distilled water, wash their eyes with Collyrium in the mornings, and do my best to keep their hair out of their eyes. They are also now eating Royal Canin Rabbit and Potato, and I have noticed even more improvement with Bella's eyes since being on this diet.

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I just use magic LOL










Really, my dog has normal eyes so he has very little excessive staining. I wipe his face with a cotton ball and either Collyrium or waterless shampoo once a day when I brush him and that's it. 

If your dog has a lot of tear staining, see a veterinary ophthalmologist first to be sure there isn't a cause for it. Then you can decide whether to just work on it or do antibiotics.


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

Here I was thinking chlorine bleach on the gentle cycle.


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

> Here I was thinking chlorine bleach on the gentle cycle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...










lol


----------



## heaven'smom (Jul 7, 2006)

You know what my baby was really peachy when I first got her:










I used eye envy for about two months and then now I dont have to even use it. She has gotten so white and continues to stay white!! It's amazing!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Tear staining on my dog has become one of my pet peeves lately. I've been wiping her face daily (something I was remiss about before) and as soon as that cruddy stuff forms, it's combed out. I have her on Tylan right now (she 8 mos old) and I just started using Biogrooms undereye stuff. I'm finding that it coats her fur where staining usually occurs and keeping it from more intense staining. 

[attachment=9387:attachment]
Here she is at 4 mos when I got her (very crusted)
[attachment=9382:attachment]
Poor dear had a bath today. See it's still kind of reddish on her beard?
[attachment=9386:attachment]
How she looks after being blow dried . 
You can kind of see the biogroom cream cover on the bridge of her nose (it also works well to plaster the hair in place, the gell I have makes her looks greasy!)
[attachment=9385:attachment] 
And the cream blends in. I just started using this the other day, I don't know if I'll continue but for now I like the barrier it gives the hair!

Good luck. Believe me, I've been there, freaked about it. Where in cali are you, btw?


----------



## Kayla2384 (Oct 26, 2007)

> I just use magic LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A beauty..


----------

